# انت بتشتغل اية وكان نفسك تبقى اية هههه



## asmicheal (12 مايو 2010)

بقلمى مش منقول 


اقصر موضوع

انت بتشتغل اية او فى كلية اية 

وكان نفسك تبقى اية 

ولية 


حد حس بحاجة 
الموضوع خلص 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

رايكم شباب


----------



## dodoz (12 مايو 2010)

*طب والى لا بيشتغل ولا فى كلية يعمل اييه*
*ههههههه*​


----------



## asmicheal (12 مايو 2010)

dodoz قال:


> *طب والى لا بيشتغل ولا فى كلية يعمل اييه*
> 
> 
> *ههههههه*​


 

:download:

بكالوريوس ادارة اعمال 
وقاعدة فى البيت تربى العيال زيى 
ولا اية 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


هههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههه

نورتينا دودوز


----------



## +Coptic+ (12 مايو 2010)

*مكتوب في البطاقة اخصائي برامج اليه مع اني مش مبرمج
انا (IT) بحل مشاكل برامج في الاجهزة و data entry ادخال بيانات
كنت في كلية زراعة بسبب فشلي اني اجيب مجموع في ثانوي لاني مش بحب المذاكرة
كان حلمي اني اطلع محقق شرطة زي الافلام الاجنبي*


----------



## dodoz (12 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> بكالوريوس ادارة اعمال
> وقاعدة فى البيت تربى العيال زيى
> ...


*ولا اى حاجة من دوول خااالص*​


----------



## +Coptic+ (12 مايو 2010)

dodoz قال:


> *ولا اى حاجة من دوول خااالص*​



*كفاية انك عضو في منتدي الكنيسة ده بكل الدنيا*


----------



## just member (12 مايو 2010)

*طبيب بعد عمر طويل انشاللة ههههههه
كان نفسى اكون طيار
قلبى تقيل على الخوف

*​


----------



## besm alslib (12 مايو 2010)

*انا ربة منزل *

*دراستي كانت في معهد الفنون النسويه *

*كان حلمي اني اطلع مضيفة طيران او ممثله والمهنتين دول اهلي كانو رافضينهم طبعا ههههههههه*


*وحاليا عندي احلام خاصه لما تتحقق هبقى اقولها هههههههههه*


*شكرا حبيبت قلبي على الموضوع اللي قلب المواجع ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## mora22 (12 مايو 2010)

انا كان نفسى اطلع مضيفه او صحفيه 
بس انا وللاسف دخلت حقوق وبشتغل محققه فى اداره تعليميه:smil16:


----------



## asmicheal (12 مايو 2010)

M1ged قال:


> *مكتوب في البطاقة اخصائي برامج اليه مع اني مش مبرمج*
> *انا (IT) بحل مشاكل برامج في الاجهزة و data entry ادخال بيانات*
> *كنت في كلية زراعة بسبب فشلي اني اجيب مجموع في ثانوي لاني مش بحب المذاكرة*
> *كان حلمي اني اطلع محقق شرطة زي الافلام الاجنبي*


 

:download:

تشرفنا ماجد 
وانا بقو ل النظام وترتيب الافكار جاى منين 

هههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (12 مايو 2010)

just member قال:


> *طبيب بعد عمر طويل انشاللة ههههههه*
> 
> *كان نفسى اكون طيار*
> *قلبى تقيل على الخوف*
> **​


 

:download:

تشرفنا د /جوجو 

ممكن يبقى عندك طيارة خاصة وتسوقها براحتك 

كدة تبقى حققت الاتنين 

هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Sameh+ (12 مايو 2010)

mora22 قال:


> انا كان نفسى اطلع مضيفه او صحفيه
> بس انا وللاسف دخلت حقوق وبشتغل محققه فى اداره تعليميه


بس موش بتلبسى نضاره ههههههه
:smil16:
عارف والله تعليقات بارده هههههههه:smi411:
بس موش بقدر يبقى نفسى اقول حاجه وماقولهاش

​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 مايو 2010)

*انا بقي بعد الشر عليكم محامي 

معايا ليسانس حقوق بس لسه مشتغلتش في المحاماه

كان نفسي اطلع لاعب كره بس النصيب بقي

شكرا علي فكرتك الجميله ​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (12 مايو 2010)

*فى كليه هندسه وكان نفسى اطلع زبال فى امريكا ههههههه
دا احسن من الدكتور هنا ههههههه
شكرا اسميشال
*​


----------



## اليسوس أنستى (12 مايو 2010)

هاااااي
فعلا موضوعك قصير جدا عنوان الموضوع اطول من الموضوع 
انا معاي دبلوم علوم مالية ومصرفية 
شغال في بنك 
كنت بتمنى كتيييييييييير انه ادرس صيدلة بس للاسف علاماتي في المدرسة فين وعلامات الصيدلة فيييييييييييين 
يللا بكرا مندور على عروس بتدرس صيدلة وبيمشي الحال 
مشكورة ع موضوعك 
سلام


----------



## just member (12 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> تشرفنا د /جوجو
> 
> ...


*انا بكل رحلاتى بكون مستمتع اكتير بالطيران
ربنا يسمع منك واسوق مرة
مع انو بعرف ان هاد بالشيئ الصعب انة يحصل
ههههههههههه
*​


----------



## ميرنا (12 مايو 2010)

انا بشتغل نفسى


----------



## asmicheal (12 مايو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *انا ربة منزل *​
> 
> *دراستي كانت في معهد الفنون النسويه *​
> *كان حلمي اني اطلع مضيفة طيران او ممثله والمهنتين دول اهلي كانو رافضينهم طبعا ههههههههه*​
> ...


 

:download:

وانا بقول الفنون دى طالعة منين 
اتاريها مدروسة مع الموهبة 


ههههههههههههههههههههه

هترضى بنتك تشتغل ممثلة او مضيفة 


هههههههههههههههههه


نورتينى غاليتى السورية الراقية بسم الصليب


----------



## asmicheal (12 مايو 2010)

mora22 قال:


> انا كان نفسى اطلع مضيفه او صحفيه
> بس انا وللاسف دخلت حقوق وبشتغل محققه فى اداره تعليميه:smil16:


 
:download:

واو دخلنا فى التعليم 
ارجوكى ارجوكى 
ارفدى كل المدرسين وهاتى غيرهم ما بيدوش دروس خصوصية 
انا عاملة مدرسة مسائية 
بوصل ف دروس لما زهقت 

نورتينا مورا 

شكرا حبيبتى لمشاركتك


----------



## asmicheal (12 مايو 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> بس موش بتلبسى نضاره ههههههه
> 
> :smil16:
> عارف والله تعليقات بارده هههههههه:smi411:
> بس موش بقدر يبقى نفسى اقول حاجه وماقولهاش​


 

:download:


هههههههههههههههههههههههه

وانت مالك يا جرجس 
عملت ليزر ورمت نظارتها 

ازيك بقى 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## besm alslib (12 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> وانا بقول الفنون دى طالعة منين
> اتاريها مدروسة مع الموهبة
> ...




*للامانه اه هرضى لو ده فيه سعادتها وهتلاقي نفسها فيه*

*معنديش اي مشكله يمكن اللي هيصعب الموضوع شويه هو باباها*

*لكن برضو عارفه اني اقدر اقنعو بس هي ميولها مش للتمثيل *

*انما للغناء وبتحب اوي خالص Miley Cyrus لكن للاسف *

*صوتها رفيع اوي هههههههه من وقت معملنالها عملية اللوزات وهي صوتها بقى رفيع وبشكل عام هي دلوقت ميولها للطب و الصيدله 

بس بمزاجها يعني هي حابا كده 
*
*بس لو حبت بجد تغني وكان في مجال مش همانع ابدا المهم انها تكون مبسوطه

*
​


----------



## asmicheal (12 مايو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *للامانه اه هرضى لو ده فيه سعادتها وهتلاقي نفسها فيه*​
> 
> *معنديش اي مشكله يمكن اللي هيصعب الموضوع شويه هو باباها*​
> *لكن برضو عارفه اني اقدر اقنعو بس هي ميولها مش للتمثيل *​
> ...


 


:download:

عقدة التمثيل والمضيفة 

هتفكيها فى بنتك 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ربنا يوفقها فى اللى تحبة 
بس  احيانا المهنة تكون مقبولة لكن الوسط يكون احمممممممممممم

وساعتها هتعرفى لية ماماتك رفضت 

نورتينى جميلتى


----------



## *koki* (12 مايو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> انتى بتدورى على عريس ولا ايه :new6:



أنت بقي إلي تايه مش أنا  :t30:


----------



## besm alslib (12 مايو 2010)

*يا لهوي عقدتيني كمان ههههههههههه*

*لا يا ستي هي مش عقده ولا حاجه بالعكس *

*هي قناعه ان مدام الشي ده في سعادة بنتي يبقى من حقها تعملو *

*لان  مش انا اللي هعيش حياتها انما هي هتعيشها وعشان تعيشها صح لازم تكون مقتنعه باللي هتعملو ايا كان*

*اما بالنسبه للوسط فهقولك مثل انتي قلتهولي قبل كده *

*امشي عدل يحتار عدوك فيك *

*وقناعتي انا الشخصيه ان الوحده لو وسط وحوش وهي محافظه على نفسها محدش هيقدر عليها*

*انما لو هي حابا الغلط بقى لو تكون  في قلعة رابونزل نفسها  اللي من غير ابواب خالص هتقدر تمارس الغلط*

*وهقولك جمله حبتها اوي في مسرحية سك على بناتك سك على بناتك بس اديهم المفتاح .*



*والنور نورك حبيبتي وع فكره شويه كده وهوريكي بيت بنوتتي عالنت بجهز الموضوع انا ههههههههه*​


----------



## *koki* (12 مايو 2010)

apsoti قال:


> انا بشتغل نفسى



أحسن شغلانة قراءتها


----------



## mora22 (12 مايو 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> بس موش بتلبسى نضاره ههههههه
> :smil16:
> عارف والله تعليقات بارده هههههههه:smi411:
> بس موش بقدر يبقى نفسى اقول حاجه وماقولهاش
> ...


هه هه هه هه هه ايه الخفه دى يا مينا وبعدين زبال ايه اللى نفسك تشتغلها فى امريكا 
انت اخرك ابو تشت :t12::t12:


----------



## *koki* (12 مايو 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> *فى كليه هندسه وكان نفسى اطلع زبال فى امريكا ههههههه
> دا احسن من الدكتور هنا ههههههه
> شكرا اسميشال
> *​



طب ما أنا في أمريكا و عادي يعني


----------



## mora22 (12 مايو 2010)

قوليلوا كوكى هو فاكر لما يسافر امريكا هتتفتحلوه ابواب المجد ههههههههههههه


----------



## +Sameh+ (12 مايو 2010)

mora22 قال:


> هه هه هه هه هه ايه الخفه دى يا مينا وبعدين زبال ايه اللى نفسك تشتغلها فى امريكا
> انت اخرك ابو تشت :t12::t12:


ههههههههههههههههه
لا يا مورا لما تحبى ترخمى فى الرد
متضحكيش كدا هه هه هه هه هه 
اضحكى كدا هيه هيه هيه هيه هيه هيه 

هفضل اعلمكوا لغايه امتى
ههههههههه
وبعد كدا بلاش نسيح لبعض احسن
اسألى المجرب ولا تسألى طبيب 
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (12 مايو 2010)

*koki* قال:


> طب ما أنا في أمريكا و عادي يعني


 الزبال عندكم بياخد كاااااااااااااام
هههههههههههههههه

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (12 مايو 2010)

mora22 قال:


> قوليلوا كوكى هو فاكر لما يسافر امريكا هتتفتحلوه ابواب المجد ههههههههههههه



_هههههههههههههههه
لا يامورا العبد لله
انا طالب اكون زبال فى امريكا 
موش طالب فتح ابواب المجد
ههههههههههه
الطمع قل ما جمع_
​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 مايو 2010)

مممممم..
جيتى على الجرح يا اسميشيال 
انا المفروض هأبقى مدرسة للأسف 
وكان نفسى جدا جداااااا أدخل فنون حلوة 
بس إرادة ربنا بقى ​


----------



## +ماربيلا+ (12 مايو 2010)

*فكرة جميله اوووى يا اسميشيال*

*انا بدرس تجارة*

*وكان نفسى ادخل حاسبات ومعلومات*​


----------



## ميرنا (12 مايو 2010)

*koki* قال:


> أحسن شغلانة قراءتها


 
ايه رائيك بس مشكلة لما ارتبط هشتغل خطيبى بعد كدا :hlp:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 مايو 2010)

Apsoti قال:


> ايه رائيك بس مشكلة لما ارتبط هشتغل خطيبى بعد كدا :hlp:



ههههههههههههه
يا جااااااامد ..
عاوزة شغلانة من دى أنا كمان بقى :a4:​


----------



## asmicheal (12 مايو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *انا بقي بعد الشر عليكم محامي ​*
> 
> *معايا ليسانس حقوق بس لسه مشتغلتش في المحاماه*​
> *كان نفسي اطلع لاعب كره بس النصيب بقي*​
> ...


 

:download:


شكرا يا متر 
بفكر ارفع قضية 
على واحد فى الموضوع هنا 
وعاوزاك 
توصفهالى


احمممممممممممممممم


----------



## asmicheal (12 مايو 2010)

اليسوس أنستى قال:


> لك صحححححححححححح
> ماخطرت ع بالي بنوب بنوب
> برافو عليك يا كوبيد
> سلام


 


+ Cupid + قال:


> انتى بتدورى على عريس ولا ايه :new6:


 
:download:

بقوا اتنين يا متر مايكل 

واحد فاعل والتانى متحرض 

يرضيك يا متر مايكل 


واحدة متزوجة  وخادمة بالكنيسة 
تفتح موضوع لخدمتكم لتتعارفوا على بعض باسلوب جديد 

يتقال لها بتدور على عريس 


وصفى لى القضية متر مايكل 

لانى رافعة دعوايا الى روك 


عاوزة عريضة  قوية


----------



## asmicheal (12 مايو 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> *فى كليه هندسه وكان نفسى اطلع زبال فى امريكا ههههههه*
> 
> *دا احسن من الدكتور هنا ههههههه*
> *شكرا اسميشال*​


 

:download:


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بيعجبنى تفاؤل الشباب 
واحساسهم المشرق 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا باشمهندس  جرجس


----------



## asmicheal (12 مايو 2010)

اليسوس أنستى قال:


> هاااااي
> فعلا موضوعك قصير جدا عنوان الموضوع اطول من الموضوع
> انا معاي دبلوم علوم مالية ومصرفية
> شغال في بنك
> ...


 

:download:

ربنا يوفقك اليسوس انستى 

شكرا لمرورك الجميل


----------



## asmicheal (12 مايو 2010)

Apsoti قال:


> انا بشتغل نفسى


 

:download:


هوة سؤال انتى دايما عسولة كدة 
ميرنا الجميلة


----------



## My Rock (12 مايو 2010)

الرجاء عدم ذكر اي ردود مجرحة للاخرين.
كل شخص له احترامه و له مكانته و لا نسمح لانفسنا مهما كانت الصداقة بيننا ان نسيئ لبعضنا.
الرجاء الإنتباه بشكل اكبر للمستقبل.


----------



## Alexander.t (12 مايو 2010)

بعتذر انى دخلت الموضوع من أصله


----------



## asmicheal (12 مايو 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> مممممم..
> 
> جيتى على الجرح يا اسميشيال
> انا المفروض هأبقى مدرسة للأسف
> ...


 

:download:

حلوة اية وانتى ناقصة حلاوة 
هههههههههههههههههههههه

كوبتك مرمر 

 يابخت التلامذة اللى هتمتعيهم بسنة جميلة وشقية 

مرور عسول من الذ كوبتك مرمر


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> شكرا يا متر
> ...



*شكلنا هنشتغل 30:​*


asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> بقوا اتنين يا متر مايكل
> 
> ...


*

القضيه سهله وبسيطه وعلي ايدي هجبلك اعدام 30:

العريضه جاهزه يا افندم بس كله بتمنه طبعا ​*


----------



## asmicheal (12 مايو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *شكلنا هنشتغل 30:​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

:download:

ما حلتيش غير الصلاة ليك 
يا متر 
ربنا يفتح عليك 
ويعلى مراتبك 

بس بلاش اعدام 

لانهم الاتنين  كيوبيد واليسوس انستى 
 اخواتى وغاليين عليا كمان 
مش   زيى مسيحيين


----------



## اليسوس أنستى (13 مايو 2010)

وانا بعتذر انو دخلت الموضوع 
سلام


----------



## johna&jesus (13 مايو 2010)

_*ههههههههههه*_
_*قلبت بغم ليه فى الاخر؟*_
_*انا بقى شغال فى الدهب اغلى سلعة فى السوق*_
_*بس كان نفسى  اشتغل  اممممممممممم*_
_*تصدقى مش عارف  كان نفسى اشتغل ايه ؟*_
*مشكورة  موضوع جامد فحت *​


----------



## Coptic Man (13 مايو 2010)

هههههههههه

موضوع فكرة حلوة يا اسميشال بجد

انا كان نفسي ادخل حقوق علشان كنت بخطط اننا ادخل السلك الدبلوماسي

وكل ده فشل طبعا

وحاليا بسرح بعربية بطاطا ههههههههه

احم عندي محل يعني من اصحاب الاعمال الخاصة 

شكرا لكي


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> ما حلتيش غير الصلاة ليك
> يا متر
> ...


*

وهو في احسن واجمل من الصلاه

حلوين قوي الدعوتين دووول

بلاش اعدام نخليها براءه​*


----------



## asmicheal (13 مايو 2010)

+ماربيلا+ قال:


> *فكرة جميله اوووى يا اسميشيال*​
> 
> *انا بدرس تجارة*​
> 
> *وكان نفسى ادخل حاسبات ومعلومات*​


 

:download:

حلو كتير ماربيلا 
تقدرى تكملى حلمك 
بكورسات خارجية 
ويا سلام ماربيلا 
لو تنظمى وقتك 
بالصيف 
وتاخدى كورسات 
لحد ما تتخرجى 
تبقى جمعتى بين دراسة وامنية ويعطيكى حبيبتى فرصة عمل افضل 


ماربيلا شكرا لمشاركتك 
مع امنياتى لك بالتفوق الباهر بقوة الملك المسيح


----------



## grges monir (13 مايو 2010)

مسئول برنامج القروض فى هيئة تنموية مسيحية
كان نفسى اشتغل قى مكان تانى غيردة (صريح انا)
مكان فاشل تماما ادريا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 مايو 2010)

*انا بشتغل نفسي حاليا ههههههههه*
*كنت كلية تجارة والحمد الله*
*كان نفسي ابقي منهجسة كمبيوتر*​


----------



## *koki* (13 مايو 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> ​ الزبال عندكم بياخد كاااااااااااااام
> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> ​



أحم أحم 
بلاش أقول 
بياخد على قفاه
ههههههههههههههههههههههه 
بهزر ثم هو أنا اشتغلت زبالة  قبل  كدة  عشان أقولك


----------



## Twin (13 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> بقلمى مش منقول
> 
> 
> اقصر موضوع
> ...


*بصراحه موضوع قصير بس جامد *​ 
*أنا بقي بشتغل حالياً زي ما تقولي مدير او مسؤل او حسابات مش عارف ال اعرفه اني **في غربه  واي حاجه شغال*
*اما في مصر كنت شغال في موبينيل :a4:*​ 
*بس أنا كان نفسي بجد أكون صحفي أو محامي بس أنا ميال للصحفي *
*مع أن مؤهلي مصمم معماري ههههههههه*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> بقلمى مش منقول
> 
> 
> اقصر موضوع
> ...


 
الكليه : اكادميه الاسكندريه للعلوم
المهنه : اعمال حره
كان نفسى اشتغل المهنه دى فعلا
ونشكر المسيح
شكرا اسماشيل على موضوعك​


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (13 مايو 2010)

انا بشتغل نفسى ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا عضو فى المنتدى


----------



## tasoni queena (14 مايو 2010)

انا فى كلية هندسة وكان نفسى ادخل الهندسة فعلاااا

وانشاء الله اتخرج وابقى مهندسة كبيرة اووووووووووووى

واتجوز واقعد فى البيت بلا وجع دماغ

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## zama (15 مايو 2010)

أنا فى قسم أثار شعبة يونانى و رومانى و يارتنى ما دخلته ..

كان نفسى أدخل فنون جميلة ، لكن منفعش بسبب القدرات .. 

أشتغلت حاجات كتير و أتعلمت أكتر ما كسبت فلوس ..

بجد نفسى أشتغل تاجر سلاح لأنها هواية ..


----------



## losivertheprince (15 مايو 2010)

*سلام المسيح
أنا عندى محل صغير كده يعنى بعمل صيانة لأجهزة الكومبيوتر ........ صحيح أنا بحب شغلى لانه هواية برضه ليا

كان نفسى أبقى مستكشف أو أشتغل فى مجال البيولوجى ......... يعنى حاجة ليها علاقة بالترحال والتعرف على العالم بشكل جديد ووجهة نظر جديدة 

شكراأ ليكى وربنا معاكى على فكرة ............ ما أعتقدش أن خبرة حضرتك فى إدارة الأعمال هتفيد كتير فى أنك تكونى مدرسة وعالم وأم فى البيت أكيد البيت أهم والدراسة أكيد هتفيدك فى مجالك الأهم وهو الإدارة ....... فى منزلك
ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## kalimooo (15 مايو 2010)

موظف في شركة من غير دوام وهذا من شروطي

يعني وظيفتي تصليح كل الماكينات الصناعية 

كمكنات الغزل والنسيج والصباغة وكومريسورات الهواء 

والمصاعد والمكيفات وطلمبات المياه الى اخره..

ولا انزل الشغل الا عند حدوث عطل ما يتصلوا بي

فانزل..مع هواية الرسم التى اعمل بها جنب الجهاز

كل انواع الرسم على القماش والزجاج والفخار ..

بالاضافة الى الخواطر التى تنتج من خلال جلوسي وتأملي

من النافذة...

شكرا اسميشال لموضوعك الهادف

سلام المسيح معك,...


----------



## asmicheal (15 مايو 2010)

losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح*​
> *أنا عندى محل صغير كده يعنى بعمل صيانة لأجهزة الكومبيوتر ........ صحيح أنا بحب شغلى لانه هواية برضه ليا*​
> *كان نفسى أبقى مستكشف أو أشتغل فى مجال البيولوجى ......... يعنى حاجة ليها علاقة بالترحال والتعرف على العالم بشكل جديد ووجهة نظر جديدة *​
> *شكراأ ليكى وربنا معاكى على فكرة ............ ما أعتقدش أن خبرة حضرتك فى إدارة الأعمال هتفيد كتير فى أنك تكونى مدرسة وعالم وأم فى البيت أكيد البيت أهم والدراسة أكيد هتفيدك فى مجالك الأهم وهو الإدارة ....... فى منزلك*​
> *ربنا يعوضك*​







:download:



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههه

هههههههه

وهية ادارة بيت فى الزمن دة سهلة 
دى عايزة دكتوراة ادارة اعمال 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههه

هههههههه


شكرا  losivertheprince


لمشاركتك الجميلة


----------

